
Let Me Think - Sam_LMT
https://letmethink.io
======
Sam_LMT
Let Me Think is a product based on a connected totem that you need to touch
with your phone to launch a workspace on it. Through a scientific and design
approach we figured out that a conscious use allows you to our behavior with
our phones at work.

